# Weird Scorpion Fish



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Took a couple of guys out from the condo Friday, went out about 36 miles from OB. Second spot we got on the the big Mingos , grouper , White snapper, and Kings. Along with Our mixed bag, Joe pulled this Badd ugly Creature up. Later ID to be a Scorpion Fish of some sort. 
That's what I love about fishing the Gulf, never know what you see out there !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They're cool looking fish and very good eating as long as you're careful when cleaning. 

I've caught 4 of them in perdido pass while fishing for black snapper.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That Scorpion fish is good eating just be careful of the fins they have a toxin like lion fish. Hot water is the remedy if you ever get pricked from them. Hope you didn't keep that Grouper season was closed on Nov 1st.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thats a scamp*

Thats a scamp and scamp is still in season.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

capt mike said:


> Thats a scamp and scamp is still in season.


That's correct , We released 3 Gags that day, plus the Scorpion fish... No one wanted to eat something that ugly !!


----------

